# HELLLPPPPPPP (PLSZZZZ)



## psychodarko (Jul 12, 2007)

ok so i eat anything and everything yet i put on NO weight if anything i lose it !!!!! was 9 stone 2 now 8 stone 5 ...oh im about 5' 11" i eat about 3-5 meals a day HELP ME

ive tryed using basic weights like bells and treadmills but to no avail if anything i lose even more weight!!!!! P.S im 20 years old


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html

Read this guide.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like you need to get some sunshine for starters mate - looking pretty pale!

Anyway, back the to the matter in hand. What do you eat now? Detail everything and put in a readable format.

eg. 8am Oats + Egg Whites

10am Tuna + Rice etc...

Also your training details will be important. If you are losing weight and eating lots you are either eating crap or are over training.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we have a guy in my gym who has a very fast metabolism just like you, one day we was chatting about my diet and he said that he eats all the time and cannot put on weight i will say to you what i said to him Boll0cks....when we went through his diet it was full of empty calories that raised blood sugars quickly then dropped off.

I advised him to eat every 2.5hrs and make sure that in every meal he got complex carbs/decent protein and good fats this was 4 weeks ago and he has gained 10lbs so far....

post up your diet...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

if your looking to put on weight stay off the treadmills mate, they only burn calories, if your looking to put weight on, eat good quality calories, raise your carb and protein intake, and train like a mutha fuka


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

I am with PSCARB here if you dont no what to eat and you are just shovelling crap into your mouth all day you wont make the gains your looking for...

I was once the same eat 4-6 times daily and each was a massive meal but as pscarb said i was doing the same no complex carbs hardly any protein and alot of fats and sugars, they just dont do the job plain and simple


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Clearly your super manly moustache is sucking the life out of you!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

personal q here

do you use rec drugs?


----------



## psychodarko (Jul 12, 2007)

1st no i dont use rec drugs

2nd thank you all very much for the advice and assistance

cheers again!!!!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

get a decent nights kip if i were you!

posting at 00:35 to me means either you are working night shifts or have a bad life style!

it may explain your pastey colour and lack of weight gain!

why are you awake so late???


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Patch said:


> get a decent nights kip if i were you!
> 
> posting at 00:35 to me means either you are working night shifts or have a bad life style!
> 
> ...


could be the flash on the camera??? he may have a tan like david dickinson!! :noidea:


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

My opion is you can occassionally use rec drugs Jimmy with out it effecting your training to majorily, well thats from my personal experience, maybe I am luckier than most hmmmm... Different story if you are on it continuely weekend after weekend but all things in moderation I think, letting a bit of steam off is good for the soul IMO


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I am the fastest metabolism in existence mate, I know what its like, bloody hard work. Anyway I am putting on some weight and here is a typical day for me, usually 6 or 7 intakes of food every 2.5 - 3 hours

Meal 1 - 4 Eggs and 4 slides of bread (egg and soldiers)

Meal 2 - 1000 calorie weight gain protein shake

Meal 3 - Boiled Potatoes, Chicken and veggies

Meal 4 - 1000 calorie weight gain protein shake

Meal 5 - Two chicken and Salad sandwiches

Meal 6 - 1000 Calorie Protein Shake

Meal 7 - Yoghurt and Fruit or something light before bed.

I admit, sometimes I miss a meal for whatever reason but I try to stay atleast on 3000 calories a day and even then It is a slow, slow, painful process of putting on any decent weight. Damn genetics.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

ALake said:


> I am the fastest metabolism in existence mate, I know what its like, bloody hard work. Anyway I am putting on some weight and here is a typical day for me, usually 6 or 7 intakes of food every 2.5 - 3 hours
> 
> Meal 1 - 4 Eggs and 4 slides of bread (egg and soldiers)
> 
> ...


I feel you bro....

But you just gotta keep at it, don't give up. You WILL put on muscle.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> personal q here
> 
> do you use rec drugs?


What made you ask that?


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

his pic


----------



## psychodarko (Jul 12, 2007)

dood that was taken at 4.30 am infront of the comp id just got in from mancester


----------



## psychodarko (Jul 12, 2007)

CHEERS GUYS (extra cheers) ive gained a little weight. thime will tell if it keeps goin !! cheers ...yet again


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The fact that you are awake at 2:30am is detremental to growth, you grow during your sleep 0 and by the looks of things your patterns are messed up.


----------

